# Help: Benq MP511 DLP: Surround Sound Setup



## bricker13 (May 10, 2014)

Hello HTS, 

I have a Benq MP511 DLP projector. It has barely been used, because I didn't have use for it after I bought a new TV. The lamp runs well with no issues. It has an RS232 port, S-Video port, 2 RGB D-sub 15 pin, component port, and what looks to be a micro USB port. 

I have connected my laptop via the component port to play movies in the past, but have to connect cheap desktop speakers to my laptop for sound.

I would like to connect a surround sound (nothing too fancy) system to it, so that I can watch movies or games with friends in my den. How can I setup a surround sound system without an HDMI port? THANKS FOR ANY ADVICE YOU CAN PROVIDE!


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

bricker13 said:


> Hello HTS,
> 
> I have a Benq MP511 DLP projector. It has barely been used, because I didn't have use for it after I bought a new TV. The lamp runs well with no issues. It has an RS232 port, S-Video port, 2 RGB D-sub 15 pin, component port, and what looks to be a micro USB port.
> 
> ...


The cheapest way would be something like this . You only need to connect to the audio out on your laptop with the 3.5mm green jack .


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Are you wanting to stay with just the laptop, or is an inexpensive AVR a possibility?


----------



## bricker13 (May 10, 2014)

I apologize for not clarifying. Although that logitech system looks more than suitable above, I'd like to purchase an AV system that I could configure with internet tv/digital tv box, not my laptop.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Now you talking our lingo. We need to know how/what equipment you want to hook up through it & a budget. How future proof do you want it t be?


----------



## bricker13 (May 10, 2014)

*I would like to setup a roku (model 2 or 3) tv box to it as well as a surround sound system that costs $50-200.* Since it doesn't have an HDMI port, or anything that resembles an audio-out port, I am not sure which product I want, because some products may not be compatible. I know that the video quality for this projector isn't good. It's not HD and I won't be on the market for an HD projector until I receive a promotion. I just would like something that gives relatively good surround sound and a large, viewable image that I can watch a movie with relatives and sports with my close friends. I plan on projecting onto a clean white wall in my den, which is a quiet, separate room (nothing special). Once I know what I need to make this idea work, then I browse for one that is within my budget. However, if any of you on HTS have recommendations, I would greatly appreciate them!


----------

